# Glowing exhaust



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok guys my 08 BF 750 started glowing the rear head pipe from the head out about 5". I thought it was my rear tube getting thin so I put a new factory rear pipe and muffler on and it is still glowing. This started about a month ago trying to avoid buying a programer because the bike runs great. The glowing is about 1/4 to 3/8 throttle. My question is why did this just start? My mods have been done for 2 years.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injector might be getting weak or sticky making it lean-out or go way rich. An exhaust valve might be starting to leak also. When was the last time you set them?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you changed air filters or anything? Thats the first thing that comes to mind. I'm sure somebody will chime in with a reasonable explanation. As far as the programmer goes....i have 2 Power Commander III's....one is on my brute the other is hanging on the wall, it used to be on the brute but my tps had went bad and I thought it was the programmer so I replaced it and it didn't fix the prob...needless to say I have a spare now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That dang NMK beat me typing lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> That dang NMK beat me typing lol


 
Sorry man....lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Injector might be getting weak or sticky making it lean-out or go way rich. An exhaust valve might be starting to leak also. When was the last time you set them?


Last time I set them was about 300 miles ago. There is no ticking or hard starts. I stay on top of maintenance on all my bikes that is why i thought it was the exhaust getting thin. The bike has almost 1600 miles on it and dunking it in mud and water takes it toll on the exhaust.

I am still using the factory air filter the only mods I have done are snorkels, built muffler like a flow master, and rad relocate.
I will try some sea foam in the gas to see if the injector is dirty.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I checked the valve lash and they were spot on, pulled the plugs and you could not ask for a better burn. I put it all back together cranked it up let it warm up took it for a small ride and the rear pipe is glowing all the way to the muffler and the front one is glowing about 9" from the head. I did not notice the front one because it was not dark out but it was tonight. This just is not making any sense I was really not wanting to put a programer on it but I do not know what what else to do. Any suggestions on something I might be missing would be a great help.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with mine. Just that on mine the long header that connects to the motor glows about a foot:thinking: Going to try to ride this weekend if I can, to see if it does it again. If it does, I will be going off to taking it apart to check the plugs.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> I'm having the same problem with mine. Just that on mine the long header that connects to the motor glows about a foot:thinking: Going to try to ride this weekend if I can, to see if it does it again. If it does, I will be going off to taking it apart to check the plugs.


Was yours glowing before your msd and dyno tune?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^No it was running a tad bit lean like in the high 16 and low 17 in th A/F. But nothing was glowing ever.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is what's so mind boggling about mine it has never glowed the exhaust before.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Update. I bought a pcIII from filthy and he helped me get started with were I needed to go and get the software I needed for it. I got a few maps from their site for a starting point then I made 8 different maps I need a little bit more fine tuning before it will be perfect. What a difference it has made I can't wait till I get the high rpm set. The maps from their site did nothing to fix my problem. 

A big thank you to filthy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^No prob bud. Very happy to have helped.


----------

